# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Prosperity >  Best site to buy gold/silver

## ForLibertyFight

Where is the best place to buy gold or silver?

----------


## Dr.3D

> Where is the best place to buy gold or silver?


That all depends on how much you plan on buying at a time.

I know of a place selling silver at 39 cents over spot but it will cost you 25 dollars for shipping no matter how much you buy.

This is very good if you plan on buying a lot of silver.

http://www.silverprice.com/

----------


## liberty_Forever

wow that's a damn good deal.

----------


## DarkLaw

eBay.

Plain and simple.

Whether you are looking for junk silver or silver bars/rounds, even Canadian Gold coins...
eBay has the best prices; ya just gotta hunt a little bit.

I routinely buy silver bars and 1 oz rounds for UNDER market spot,
even when considering shipping.

----------


## liberty_Forever

Ebay is harder for me to use since I started boycotting paypal.

----------


## DarkLaw

....Yeah, that'll happen.
But I never have large sums of money to purchase silver/gold with so it's normally
under 5 oz purchases for me.  I've checked all the other sites and I don't like the idea of a $25 "shipping fee" regardless of order size.  That makes silver over $20.00 an oz.  

I can get it off eBay for under $15-16 including shipping most of the time.  Maybe $17 when only buying 1 oz at a time.  I purchased 50 oz's recently and paid about $135 UNDER market price.

----------


## dlm1968

apmex.com or bullion direct

----------


## Fields

Any other suggestions?

----------


## Kingfisher

> Any other suggestions?


http://www.coloradogold.com/

----------


## ihsv

Well, I just bought 50 oz of silver from apmex.com

----------


## liberty_Forever

What kind of shipping costs are you looking at from apmex?  they've got decent prices on rounds.

----------


## prepay25

Site ad

----------


## Roxi

Mine!! 

http://www.laughterandliberty.com

----------


## thx1149

> That all depends on how much you plan on buying at a time.
> 
> I know of a place selling silver at 39 cents over spot but it will cost you 25 dollars for shipping no matter how much you buy.
> 
> This is very good if you plan on buying a lot of silver.
> 
> http://www.silverprice.com/


Isn't that GoldLine, the same company that was pressuring people who called to buy highly marked up numismatics with a huge bid/ask spread?  If so they were ripping off their customers, and unless you are certain you are getting a good deal use caution with them.

Not the cheapest, but APMEX.com is a safe choice.  They are big and reputable, and they offer free shipping with certain payment options.

----------


## Trigonx

I just found this site. Gonna switch to them over ampex for any american eagle/CSW,CSM.  
http://www.gainesvillecoins.com

they are slightly cheaper than ampex.

----------

